# The progress and plan on SRT(Secure Reliable Transport) integration?



## icecore44 (Jun 20, 2019)

About two months ago, SRT Alliance announced that OBS Studio is going to implement SRT (https://www.srtalliance.org/srt-all...col-to-open-broadcaster-softwares-obs-studio/), many CDN platform in China, including Ali Cloud and Tencent Cloud are very exciting about this news. They would like to know what is current status of the integration, how soon we will have the release support SRT? 
Beside of that, they are also curious about how SRT will be implement, will it be just a MPEG TS over SRT, FLV over SRT or any format over SRT?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 20, 2019)

We are waiting for Haivision to finish adding mbedTLS support to libsrt, which is what we use for transport layer security (OpenSSL isn't compatible with the GPLv2).


----------



## yulongylli (Jul 4, 2019)

Does OBS will support Stream ID (https://github.com/Haivision/srt/blob/master/docs/handshake.md#stream-id-sid).
Stream ID will be a great help on identify different stream.


----------



## icecore44 (Jul 22, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> We are waiting for Haivision to finish adding mbedTLS support to libsrt, which is what we use for transport layer security (OpenSSL isn't compatible with the GPLv2).


Is there any update? Has Haivision finished the SRT release with the new callback mechanism and mbedTLS support, updated ffmpeg? Thanks!


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 22, 2019)

SRT version 1.3.3 with mbedTLS support should be released in a matter weeks.


----------



## adcprod74 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm very excited about SRT low-latency streaming and the potential it holds. 

This is a little off-topic, but on the flipside is there a free open-source server that supports ingest of this streaming protocol like NGINX does for RTMP that anyone is aware of? 

I really don't want to deal with Wowza or something else proprietary.  NGINX-RTMP has been wonderful to me/us and OBS as a whole, but something like _NGINX-SRT_ would be a wonderful upgrade.  I haven't found anything yet.  (It doesn't help my Googling that SRT is also an acronym for subtitles so maybe I missed it.)

From what I can tell, Arut doesn't seem into the idea... https://github.com/arut/nginx-ts-module/issues/17


----------



## MarcCymontkowski (Sep 5, 2019)

SRT with mbedtls support was released end of July: https://github.com/Haivision/srt/releases/tag/v1.3.3


----------



## philterx (Jan 26, 2020)

Has there been any update on this? - Cheers :)


----------



## Dantana (Jan 30, 2020)

Is there any updates? Several months passed and even though the support have been announced several months ago and some members asked, no response.
Will this protocol be ever included?
Anyone?


----------



## b3ck (Feb 5, 2020)

Where is SRT support for OBS, it's February 2020.


----------



## Ragnos (Feb 6, 2020)

Basic support for this has been added in PR#1748 but as of now nobody thought about adding SRT support to ffmpeg distributed with obs-studio...


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 21, 2020)

SRT output support is planned to be available in the next major release of OBS in the coming weeks.


----------



## colors (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi~We are waiting for SRT output and SRT input release  come out!Thank you for your great work!


----------



## regstuff (Mar 8, 2020)

colors said:


> Hi~We are waiting for SRT output and SRT input release  come out!Thank you for your great work!


You can try the release candidate for v25, which includes SRT.
Here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-25-0-release-candidate.116067/


----------



## colors (Mar 9, 2020)

regstuff said:


> You can try the release candidate for v25, which includes SRT.
> Here: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-studio-25-0-release-candidate.116067/


Thank you,but I don't know how to input a srt source stream,OBS V25 RC2 can not be  listener mode...


----------



## reustaquio (Apr 22, 2020)

When would be possible to run SRT inputs ? Somethink like srt://localhost:port?mode=listener as source !



Is that on the roadmap ?


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 22, 2020)

This is already possible. Try deleting the "mode=listener" part from the Input URL.


----------



## mr_tbot (Apr 23, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> This is already possible. Try deleting the "mode=listener" part from the Input URL.



This is actually exactly what I was wondering as well, however I'm not having luck getting this working...

Been using RTMP via NGINX... But I've been having problems during recent streams - would like to try SRT but without a 3rd party service... 

How would one set up an outbound SRT stream in OBS to go into a say... media source in another copy of OBS running on a different machine...?


I'm doing large multi-DJ streams for charity and up till now RTMP has been the way to go - but it's just not working right - I'm losing audio when switching between scenes and I can't find a solution for it... figured i'd give SRT a try.


----------



## reustaquio (Apr 24, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> This is already possible. Try deleting the "mode=listener" part from the Input URL.



As I demonstrated I would be running a server as input


----------



## claudio cohen (Apr 25, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> This is already possible. Try deleting the "mode=listener" part from the Input URL.



In fact mode=listener is the way to go. I was able to get it work with larix broadcaster. Only problem is that for some reason you have to leave open properties window to make it work. If you close it it will freeze source. I assume this is a bug.

Also I having trouble to add a second SRT source. On the properties window I can see video source, but it wont appear in preview view.


----------



## iampegram (May 22, 2020)

claudio cohen said:


> In fact mode=listener is the way to go. I was able to get it work with larix broadcaster. Only problem is that for some reason you have to leave open properties window to make it work. If you close it it will freeze source. I assume this is a bug.
> 
> Also I having trouble to add a second SRT source. On the properties window I can see video source, but it wont appear in preview view.



If you don't mind, how did you set up the Larix app for this to work? I'm trying to get this exact set up working, and can't figure it out...


----------



## bOMBA (May 23, 2020)

After setting up the program (OBS), you may need to restart it.
+ You need to add the program and ports to the firewall exceptions.
+ For Linux (and MacOS?) you need to install 'libsrt' (NOT libsrtp) library and reconfigure ffmbeg with '--*enable*-*libsrt' *flag.
+ You MUST use your PC's ip-address on both devices.
+ OBS just ignores a stream key now.
+ You must disable any checkboxes in media capture sources with SRT. Otherwise, when switching the scene, the picture may disappear.
+ There may be a noticeable delay in display on the first connection. Just wait.

Smartphone ->OBS -> OBS SRT sceenshots (sorry for russian letters):


----------



## iampegram (May 24, 2020)

Thank you so much! I was missing the bit about unchecking all the boxes in the media source window. This should be added to the wiki page for clarification!


----------



## OscarParzon (May 30, 2020)

Hello everyone.
Work on Linux (Ubuntu)
I have OBS v25.0.8
FFmpeg compiled with SRT
can i tx srt with ffmpeg
I can't Tx SRT with OBS. The notice says "Invalid Path or Connection URL. Please check your settings to confirm that they are valid."
Can someone guide me on what I am missing?

Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## taokaka (Aug 1, 2020)

OscarParzon said:


> Hello everyone.
> Work on Linux (Ubuntu)
> I have OBS v25.0.8
> FFmpeg compiled with SRT
> ...


Same situation, every URL I enter with the srt:// protocol fails with this error message.


----------



## 3dcandy (Nov 29, 2020)

claudio cohen said:


> In fact mode=listener is the way to go. I was able to get it work with larix broadcaster. Only problem is that for some reason you have to leave open properties window to make it work. If you close it it will freeze source. I assume this is a bug.
> 
> Also I having trouble to add a second SRT source. On the properties window I can see video source, but it wont appear in preview view.



try adding mpegts in input format


----------



## Ussah (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi, using OBS 26.1.1 (win64bit) SRT  (listener) works nicely with Larix Broadcast app (iOS) used as camera to stream using srt (caller)

Anyhow I am having two issues
#2 of all opening stream takes randomly long. This is not real issue if streams are stable and no need to reopen.  Have not tried yet for extensive times since focusing fixing multi camera issue 

#1 issue is when setting up multiple srt cameras as input -  looks  like delay for each camera varies over time to time restarting stream or restarting OBS. I have seen in my quick testing 200-450ms

Any help on this topic? Delaying one stream is not solution due to random delay  generated somewhere...


----------



## Ussah (Mar 5, 2021)

I did some further testing on topic and looks like VLC player with playing two separate sources have constant delay. 
When using OBS either as media source or VLC source delay gets random. 

Is this noted as issue & any updates for possible rectification?


Other thread seemed to propose using gStreamer. Maybe that approach helps but still would be good to use existing sources


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Mar 9, 2021)

out of curiosity, can you clarify what you're using as your srt source? larix? or vlc?


----------



## doobre (Jan 31, 2022)

Hi there All.
I am using multiple (3) SRT streams from android mobile phones using LARIX broadcaster into OBS. 
The only issue I have is that these streams are not in sync with each other, and not by a fixed amount. 
Gstreamer has been mentioned on other threads and one or two have got it to work/sync successfully, and having followed their steps I am unable to see the option to "ADD" a Gstreamer source in the dropdown list of source options in OBS.
Any one here been able to get Gstreamer working in OBS in this way???
Any ideas, suggestions, help would be much appreciated..

Based on what I have read, I have installed the Gstreamer ( gstreamer-1.0-msvc-x86_64-1.18.5.msi ) in windows, set the bin location in the windows PATH ENVIRONMENT VARIABLES settings ("bin" location here means where the folder called "bin" in the gstreamer folder structure lives, which in my case is > C:\Program Files (x86)\gstreamer\1.0\msvc_x86_64\bin, and I have copied the file "obs-gstreamer.dll" into the OBS folder at > C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit..
What did I miss..?


----------



## PedjaS (Feb 15, 2022)

I am testing simple setup using Larix Broadcaster on Android and OBS. Everything goes fine except quite big delay of video. Streamed video usually lags about 4 to 5 seconds, and 2 to 2.5 seconds at the best.

Android is connected to local network to the WiFi that is on the same switch as OBS PC. Ping shows 1ms round-trip time between PC and Android. I reduced latency in connection settings on Larix Broadcaster to 100ms (default is 2000) with not much improvement.

Android is Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro and should be more than powerful enough for this to work. PC is also sufficiently powerful. With all whistles and bells turned on, it rarely goes over 7% of CPU usage.

I found several tutorials here on forum about setting this up and found no hint how to fix it.

I also tried several other methods to stream video from this Android to this PC but there is always this to big delay.

I would expect not to have lag at all in this configuration I have.

Any hints what could I try more?


----------



## 3dcandy (Feb 16, 2022)

PedjaS said:


> I am testing simple setup using Larix Broadcaster on Android and OBS. Everything goes fine except quite big delay of video. Streamed video usually lags about 4 to 5 seconds, and 2 to 2.5 seconds at the best.
> 
> Android is connected to local network to the WiFi that is on the same switch as OBS PC. Ping shows 1ms round-trip time between PC and Android. I reduced latency in connection settings on Larix Broadcaster to 100ms (default is 2000) with not much improvement.
> 
> ...


Hi ya, your latency is that at the destination? Or at the OBS pc? If you are going phone>obs pc>destination and the destination protocol is rtmp for example then you will still get 4-5 seconds.


----------



## PedjaS (Feb 18, 2022)

3dcandy said:


> Hi ya, your latency is that at the destination? Or at the OBS pc? If you are going phone>obs pc>destination and the destination protocol is rtmp for example then you will still get 4-5 seconds.



At the OBS. I do not expect to have no delays on a stream. I use OBS for local recordings and video conferencing.

I am testing usage of phone camera as a secondary camera.


----------



## 3dcandy (Feb 23, 2022)

I've never had that kind of latency, I easily get sub 1 second on my setup here with a new android phone over a decent wifi network


----------



## Erico 007 (Jul 13, 2022)

PedjaS said:


> Estoy probando una configuración simple usando Larix Broadcaster en Android y OBS. Todo va bien, excepto un retraso bastante grande del video. El video transmitido generalmente se retrasa de 4 a 5 segundos, y de 2 a 2.5 segundos en el mejor de los casos.
> 
> Android está conectado a la red local al WiFi que está en el mismo interruptor que OBS PC. Ping muestra 1 ms de tiempo de ida y vuelta entre PC y Android. Reduje la latencia en la configuración de conexión en Larix Broadcaster a 100 ms (el valor predeterminado es 2000) sin mucha mejora.
> 
> ...



Hola sobre tu problema, debes bajar la latencia a 30 ms en ambos equipos, tanto en el teléfono con android como en la fuente multimedia que capturas en tu OBS. En la ventana de OBS, en la sección que dice entrada donde escribes la URL del srt, debes aumentar eso: &latency=30
Con eso asunto arreglado, habrá muy poco retrase, pero si usas una red 4G para conectarte remotamente, tendrías que probar de subir la latencia a 50 o 100, porque ya sabes que la conexión con datos móviles es más lenta que por fibra o ADSL.
Un saludo desde Potosí - Bolivia


----------

